# Causey and South Fork,my take...



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

1









2









3









4









5









6









7


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good pics man, shes full! I love the pics of the stream, keep em coming!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Was that river going under the bridge South Fork. That is one pretty river.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice as always. 8)


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> Very nice as always. 8)


Thanks I appreciate that. I hope to always please



hunterfisher said:


> Was that river going under the bridge South Fork. That is one pretty river.


The photo fo the one going under the bridge I believe is called wheatgrass creek.It comes in from the north, flowing down from the boyscout camp and it pools up in a mini reservoir before it spills into Causey. There are signs all over that beyond the gate is posted but I dont think it is enforced. I would love to get up there further and check it out for myself to see whats going on. What stops me beyond the signs is that I have been warned a few times not to head up that way alone if Im not packing... I have seen the tracks of a big cat there many times... :shock:



Greenguy88 said:


> Good pics man, shes full! I love the pics of the stream, keep em coming!


Well do, its the spill coming down off the mountain just upstream of memorial park on the South Fork. It has that steel foot bridge and what looks to be a zipline there.



Guns and Flies said:


> Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


Thanks. It always good to get positive replies, especially when I know a few of you frequent there.


----------

